# Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)



## Shimano95 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi

Wollte mal wissen ob wer die hat oder jmd kennt der die hat und was ihr davon haltet.

Möchert mir vielleicht die 35er/40er kaufen so zum Allroundfischen, Posen und Grundfischen und auch mal Spinnfischen auf Hecht oder so.

Was haltet ihr von der oder kennt jemand eine andere gute Rolle im 25 € Bereich`?

Aber kommt mir jetzt bitte wieder nicht mit "Askari Eigenmarken sind Schrott!!!!" 

Leute da sind 5 Jahre Garantie drauf da kann man sich doch die Rolle (sogar mit Aluminium-Spule) für 25 euronen kaufen oder kennt wer ne andere gute in dem Preisgebiet?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## angelpfeife (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Auch wenn du es nicht hören willst, aber: Rollen der Askari Eigenmarken sind schrott. Was bringen dir die 5 Jahre garantie? Askari ist da (angeblich) ziemlich kulant und will teilweise nichtmal das kaputte Modell begutachten. Dann bekommste ne neue Rolle und ärgerst dich weiter. Ich hab selber schon Rollen von denen zu Grunde gerichtet (Angeleinstieg vor 10 Jahren) und auch einige kaputtgehen sehen. Ich würde mir irgenwas wie Shimano Alivio (hat nen super P/L verhältnis) oder ne Ryobi Exusima/ Spro Passion holen. Da bekommste bewährte Qualität und ärgerst dich später nicht rum - auch wenn du selbst von denen nicht allzuviel erwarten darfst. Sind halt auch nur Rollen des unteren Preissegment


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Würde auch eher zu der Ecusima oder der Passion tendieren.
Ansonsten gibts z.B. von Shimano auch noch die Catana in dem Preissegment.


----------



## Shimano95 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Ja ich kenn die von euch geschriebenen rollen aber die kosten schon wieder an die 40€ und soviel wollte ich ned für die Rolle ausgeben


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Ein bisschen mehr musste schon für etwas anständiges ausgeben..... Ich würde an deiner Stelle eine Alivio oder Catana nehmen


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

http://fischer-meister.de/index.php...ire&c=11348&a=12672330&u=2666&z=36540396.6029  musste nur noch ein paa Euronen für den Versand drauf legen oder villeicht hat dein Tackledealer auch da...


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Naja, also die Alivio gibts bei jedem Laden um die Ecke für ~25€. Das alte Modell der Catana (die blaue) und die Exusima/ Passion gibts mit ein bisschen Suchen bestimmt auch für bis zu 30€. Schau einfach mal in die Gerlinger Sonderliste.


----------



## Brikz83 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Passion, Exage, Alivio und Catana wurden ja schon genannt haben auch wirklich ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die einzige günstige die mir noch einfällt ist diese, die auch ne gute Performance in dem Preissegment hat, aber billiger geht nicht bei halbwegs vernünftiger Qualität.

http://www.angelshop-filstal.de/product_info.php?info=p1825_cormoran-bull-fighter-5aif.html


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Guck mal Lieber in Ebäh,nach ne ordendliche neue Cormoran,
Dam, Zebco, Rolle ,oft gibt es die unter 20 euro.
und dazu noch keinzeugs kaufen,da meist auch Vesand für die nachfolgenden Teile Kostenlos.
Kaufe solche Sachen nur in der Bucht,
und vorher vergleichen, Tests (amazon zb)
oder hier Fragen.

Gruss


----------



## Fanne (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

wär sich ne rolle von kogha kauft  und damit wirklich  etwas grössere fische angeln will , sollte lieber  am pc angeln !

das ist für mich  wie mit nen schlitten die sprungschanze runter zu fliegen !.


gib etwas mehr aus und hab freude dran  schont auf dauer deinen geldbeutel und vorallem  so manchen fisch


----------



## wolkenkrieger (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Guten Tag, ich hätte gern sowas wie den Polo dahinten. Mir stehen aber maximal 18.000 Euro zur Verfügung.

Polo? Nehm'se doch den Touareg V10 TDI hier. Da hamse was vernünftiges und müssen sich nicht mit dem billigen Polo rumärgern...


Es sollten einige mal gaaanz tief in sich gehen und drüber nachdenken, ob man an den Rahmenbedingungen des Hilfesuchenden vorbei einfach irgendwelche Tipps geben sollte bzw. welchen Sinn solche Tipps dann haben!

just my 2 cents


----------



## Fanne (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

wielange hält denn dieser plasteschrott von kogha?
der junge fragte ersthaft nach ob die rolle zu gebrauchen ist .

sicher will er damit spinfischen , also ICH würd damit höchstens rotfedern angeln , aber sicher nicht grosse roiber !!


aber das bringt so die erfahrung  im angeln .

ich selber hatte damals so ne shimano  als  spinrolle ... 
3 wochen später wuste ich warum shimano ne rolle für 19€ verkauft...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

@wolkenkrieger
Na es wurden ja keine überzogen teure Rollen empfohlen. Ne Ecusima liegt ca. 25% über seinem angestrebten Budget, hält aber dafür das geforderte etwas länger aus. 
Also im Endeffekt wesentlich günstiger. 

Wenn jetzt direkt ne red arc o.ä. empfohlen worden wäre hätte ich deinen Einwand verstanden, nicht aber wenn die minimal teuereren aber dafür bewährten Modelle des unteren Preissegments genannt werden.


----------



## dr.zeto (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> @wolkenkrieger
> Na es wurden ja keine überzogen teure Rollen empfohlen. Ne Ecusima liegt ca. 25% über seinem angestrebten Budget, hält aber dafür das geforderte etwas länger aus.
> Also im Endeffekt wesentlich günstiger.
> 
> Wenn jetzt direkt ne red arc o.ä. empfohlen worden wäre hätte ich deinen Einwand verstanden, nicht aber wenn die minimal teuereren aber dafür bewährten Modelle des unteren Preissegments genannt werden.




Sehe ich auch so.
Aber, ich finde es muss auch mal gesagt werden, dass nicht alles was Askari selbst produzieren lässt gleich Mist ist.
Ich selbst habe 3 Ruten von Kogha (2x Match, 1x Medium Feeder) die sind sowohl von Preis, als auch von der Verarbeitung und letztlich auch (Drill-)Leistung durchaus gut zugebrauchen für ihren Preis. Karpfen bis 12 Pfd. an der Match und bis zu 15 Pfd. an der Feeder waren kein Thema. Die Feeder setze ich auch regelmäßig am Main zum Barben-Feedern ein...
Zum Thema Rollen kann ich nur anmerken, dass ich zum Karpfeneinstieg mal ein Komplett-Set gekauft hatte. So mit allem drum und dran. Zwei Ruten (2,5 lb, parabolische Aktion) und zwei Rollen von irgendso einer österreichischen Firma - Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Naja, schön am Main mitten in der Flussmitte geangeln und beim Einholen an der Kante zur Fahrrinne verfangen. Derber Hänger. Nichts ging mehr. Gezogen wie ein Ochse, hoffte, dass die 0.35 Mono reisst. Denkste. Sagen wir mal so. Die Angeln gibt es heute noch, aber bei der einen Rolle sind Zähne vom Getriebe (Druck-Guss !!!) abgebrochen.... Die Rollen sind beide direkt in die Altmetall-Tonne gewandert ;-). Ich meine sorry, aber das hätte auch ein 30 Pfd. Karpfen sein können...
Ich habe mir dann zwei Abu Cardinal C503FR bei Askari gekauft. Top-Rollen zum kleinen Preis - jedenfalls für mich.
Mit diesen Rollen war ich schon Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee in Dänemark, zum Pilken an der Ostsee und einen 32 Pfd. Karpfen hat Sie auch schon überlebt - allerdings aus einem See ;-) !

Hör lieber auf die Jungs hier. Die haben schon irgendwie Recht.
Es gibt wirklich gute Rollen bekannter Hersteller die auch was taugen. Ich selbst würde vermutlich bei Shimano als erstes gucken, dann vielleicht Sänger. Mit denen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Guckst Du: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n-2/saenger-spec-crimson-vs-rollen/detail.jsf

Übrigens: Nicht jede Rolle mit vielen Kugellagern sind toll. Ein guter Lauf und eine gute Schnurverlegung kann auch durch gute Fabrikation erzeugt werden. Meine 15 Jahre alten Shimano JHX4000 haben einen seidenweichen Lauf, und das bei 3+1 Kugellagern. Auch die Bremse läuft ruckfrei an.
Damals habe ich die Rolle für etwa 39.- DM gekauft...

So, das war es erstmal von meiner Seite aus.
Bin mal gespannt was hier noch zu gepostet wird...

Gruß vom Main

Dr.Zeto


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



> Ne Ecusima liegt ca. 25% über seinem angestrebten Budget, hält aber dafür das geforderte etwas länger aus.
> Also im Endeffekt wesentlich günstiger.



selbst getestet oder Vermutung?


> Wenn jetzt direkt ne red arc o.ä. empfohlen worden wäre hätte ich deinen Einwand verstanden, nicht aber wenn die minimal teuereren aber dafür bewährten Modelle des unteren Preissegments genannt werden.



bewährte Modelle.#c

heißt also: billig von Shimano ist preiswert....von zb.Kogha jedoch Schrott.#h

PS:fische selbst Kogha-Rollen...du ebenfalls?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



dr.zeto schrieb:


> dann vielleicht Sänger. Mit denen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.



Böse Zungen behaupten,meine Kogha Crown wäre baugleich mit der Sänger Freilaufrolle.Habe ich aus dem Askariforum.#c

Ne,beweisen kann ich es nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

@Koalabaer

Selbst getestet, mit ner 4000er sogar ne zeitlang gejerkt. 2000er immer noch auf der Rute zum barscheln .... kann nicht klagen.




> bewährte Modelle.#c
> 
> heißt also: billig von Shimano ist preiswert....von zb.Kogha jedoch Schrott.



Na du willst einen verkehrt verstehen. Billiges Modell mit Markennamen kann genausogut Schrott sein. Allerdings haben sich in dem Preissegment ein paar Rollen als "brauchbarer" erwiesen. 

Askarihausmarke ist wieder ein Thema für sich. Ist möglich das da ab und an was brauchbares dabei ist, das Gros der günstigen Sachen ist aber meist weggeworfenes Geld.

Und nein, ich fische keine Kogha Rollen (brauch ich auch nicht).

Aber kann jeder kaufen was er will (erinnere mich an den Thread wo auch jemand unbedingt die tolle Geflochtene von Askari testen wollte - obwohl teurer als bewährte Schnur - na ja, er hat auch sein Lehrgeld bezahlt).


----------



## BineFl (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Moin,

wenn das Budget knapp ist, versuche was gutes Gebrauchtes über Foren zu finden! Hab so vieles Gut und günstig bekommen, selbst eine kaum gebrauchte Rolle (Abu Garcia C33 mit 2 Spulen und Angelsehne drauf für 25 € :q)

LG Bine


----------



## dr.zeto (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten,meine Kogha Crown wäre baugleich mit der Sänger Freilaufrolle.Habe ich aus dem Askariforum.#c
> 
> Ne,beweisen kann ich es nicht.
> 
> Gruß Jörg




@ Jörg:

Das kann schon sein, dass da Kogha bzw. Askari Rollen in Lizenz und mit anderen Farben oder so produzieren und verkaufen kann/darf.

Ich hatte auch mal so einen Fall. Bei Lidl gab es mal Freilaufrollen von B-Square. B-Square macht auch Tennisschläger und so - also kein "echter" Tackle-Hersteller.
Diese Rolle sah Modellen von Kogha ähnlich und diese wiederum einer Mitchel....

Wie gesagt, nicht alles ist Mist nur weil es NoName ist.
Aber man kann das Argument nicht aus der Welt schaffen, dass es eben bestimmte, günstige, bewährte Rollen namhafter Hersteller gibt.

Auch der Tip mal gebrauchtes Gerät zu kaufen ist nicht schlecht. Hier über das Board habe ich zwei TICA ABYSS 8007 gekauft zum Gesamtpreis von 150 €. Dabei kostete eine Rolle schon 150 €. Die Rollen habe ich in einem sehr sehr guten Zustand bekommen. Und auch eine WFT NoMono 35 habe ich gebraucht gekauft. Bis auf ein paar kleine Kratzer an der Gehäuseunterseite keinerlei Mängel. Bezahlt habe ich dafür auch nur 50% vom Neupreis...

Gruß

Dr.Zeto


----------



## Khaane (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Empfehle ebenfalls die Ryobi Ecusima, für das Geld gibts kaum mehr Rolle.

Die Askari-Hausmarken sind imho nicht zu gebrauchen, billig in China produziert und mit eigenen Labels versehen - Die Ryobis sind immerhin noch von denen selbst entworfen und designed und nicht von irgendeiner Hinterhoffabrik in China zusammengekupfert. 

@ Zeto

Kann es sein, dass die Ticas von mir stammen, hoffe es geht den beiden gut.


----------



## Zusser (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> Wollte mal wissen ob wer die hat oder jmd kennt der die hat und was ihr davon haltet.


Zwei Seiten mit Beiträgen, aber keiner kann wirklich was zu der eigentlichen Frage des OP sagen.

Erhaltet euch und den Importeuren eure Markengläubigkeit - dem OP empfehle ich, die Rolle zu kaufen und damit zu fischen.
Wenn sie nur 2 Jahre hält, hat sie ihr Geld doch schon verdient. Was soll passieren, bei 5 Jahren Garantie?

Von 'Markenrollen' aus dem untersten Preissegment würde ich sogar eher die Finger lassen als von diesen Askaris.
Meine Mitchell 310X hat nach 20 Angelstunden den Bügel nicht mehr automatisch umgeklappt, meine Okuma Lexsan hat eine grottenschlechte, ruckelnde Bremse.

Viel schlechter werden die Askari Eigenmarken wohl auch nicht sein. Zumindest haben die ordentlich Garantie.


----------



## degl (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollte mal wissen ob wer die hat oder jmd kennt der die hat und was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> ...



da du noch 5€ Versand bezahlst, kannst du auch eine 30€ Schimano nehmen

Denn dein Nik-Name verpflichtet#6

gruß degl


----------



## dr.zeto (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Empfehle ebenfalls die Ryobi Ecusima, für das Geld gibts kaum mehr Rolle.
> 
> Die Askari-Hausmarken sind imho nicht zu gebrauchen, billig in China produziert und mit eigenen Labels versehen - Die Ryobis sind immerhin noch von denen selbst entworfen und designed und nicht von irgendeiner Hinterhoffabrik in China zusammengekupfert.
> 
> ...



Ja, das stimmt glaube ich... ;-)
Bin sehr zufrieden mit den beiden. Geniale Bremse und toller Freilauf. 
Habe mir noch mal zwei Ersatzspulen gekauft. 28 € / Stück !!! Aber das ist es Wert.
Danke nochmal !!!
Wenn ich mal ein Bild habe, wo die Rollen mitdrauf sind, schicke ich Dir vllt. nochmal eins zum Abschied ;-)

Dr.Zeto


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Zusser schrieb:


> Zwei Seiten mit Beiträgen, aber keiner kann wirklich was zu der eigentlichen Frage des OP sagen.



Also genauso viel wie du auch sagst.



Zusser schrieb:


> Erhaltet euch und den Importeuren eure Markengläubigkeit - dem OP empfehle ich, die Rolle zu kaufen und damit zu fischen.



Nene, hat bei vielen nix mit Markengläubigkeit zu tun, sondern mit Erfahrung. 
Du hingegen empfiehlst jedoch die Rolle zu kaufen obwohl du auch nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen kannst - sehr toll.


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



> Nene, hat bei vielen nix mit Markengläubigkeit zu tun, sondern mit Erfahrung.
> Du hingegen empfiehlst jedoch die Rolle zu kaufen obwohl du auch nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen kannst - sehr toll.



Mögen sich nur jene melden,welche diese Rolle wirklich fischen.
Kogha ja,aber diese spezielle Rolle fische ich nicht.Habe sie lediglich in der Hand gehalten.

Eine Frage sei jedoch erlaubt: sind wirklich mehr als 40€ notwendig,eine solide Angelrolle zu fertigen,welche den ,,normalen''Angelalltag bewältigt.#c
Oder anders:was verdammt noch mal,rechtfertigt diese enormen Preise von ca.100 oder mehr€ für eine Angelrolle?

Eine Angelrolle ist ein sehr einfaches mechanisches Gebilde.Jeder Mechaniker wird müde lächeln,der Einfachheit dieser Konstruktionen.

Eine gute feine Bremse,vielmehr bedarf es garnicht.

Meine in Betrieb befindlichen Rollen ala,Balzer,Mitchell,Kogha und auch Hardy....bewältigen jene Arbeit mühelos.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



> Eine Frage sei jedoch erlaubt: sind wirklich mehr als 40€ notwendig,eine  solide Angelrolle zu fertigen,welche den ,,normalen''Angelalltag  bewältigt.#c
> Oder anders:was verdammt noch mal,rechtfertigt diese enormen Preise von ca.100 oder mehr€ für eine Angelrolle?



Und das ist bei den Multis noch schlimmer.

Aber über den Punkt braucht man wohl nicht diskutieren, das ist in allen Bereichen so. Material- und Produktionskosten machen nicht den Preis.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Ich habe die Kogha Kali spinn zum Rapfen angeln genommen.
Durch das erwige schnelle kurbeln ,lief die Rolle eirig wie ein nicht ausgewuchteter Reifen.
Kurze Zeit spæter brach das grosse  Ritzel.
Die Rolle konnte ich umtauschen,diesmal hab ich jedoch eine Ockert-casting genommen.#h


----------



## Khaane (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Mögen sich nur jene melden,welche diese Rolle wirklich fischen.
> Kogha ja,aber diese spezielle Rolle fische ich nicht.Habe sie lediglich in der Hand gehalten.
> 
> Eine Frage sei jedoch erlaubt: sind wirklich mehr als 40€ notwendig,eine solide Angelrolle zu fertigen,welche den ,,normalen''Angelalltag bewältigt.#c
> ...



Kleine Gegenfrage. 

Ein Trabbi tut auch seinen Dienst und bringt den Fahrer von A nach B - Warum fährt aber niemand so ein Auto? 

Genauso verhält es sich bei Rollen, fisch mal eine 40 € Askari-Rolle und eine 200 € Shimano Aspire, dann wirst du den Grund für den Aufpreis als gerecht ansehen. 

PS: Nimm mal ne hochwertige Shimano/Daiwa auseinander, dann wirst du sehen wo der Aufpreis steckt.


----------



## Koalabaer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kleine Gegenfrage.
> 
> Ein Trabbi tut auch seinen Dienst und bringt den Fahrer von A nach B - Warum fährt aber niemand so ein Auto?



jenes Segment bedient zur Zeit...Dacia.#h
wird sogar gekauft.
na klar,sollten Shimano&Co bei dem Preis bessere Toleranzen etc.aufweisen.
Meine Frage war jedoch: sollte man für 40€ eine alltagstaugliche Rolle fertigen können?
Ich denke ja.




> PS: Nimm mal ne hochwertige Shimano/Daiwa auseinander, dann wirst du sehen wo der Aufpreis steckt.



müßte mir jemand aushelfen,hab ich nicht.Ich kenne jedoch Bohrmaschinen/Winkelschleifer etc.die haben sogar einen Elektromotor drinnen.Die Belastung sollte auch um einiges größer sein.
Kosten jedoch nur einen Bruchteil so einer Shimano.

Daher ja mein Glauben...die reinen Materialkosten plus Fertigungskosten sind es nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung das die meisten garnicht wissen wie die Rolle aussieht oder das Teil besitzen !!Ja ja der Freund meiner Mutter und davon der Bruder hatte gesagt !!BLA BLA BLA
Teilweise ist das schon wahrer Rufmord|krach:

Ich besitze einige Kogharollen die ihren Dienst ganz normal verichten. Für 40 Euro bekommt man halt nur 40 Euro geboten,so ist das halt. Ich hatte ebend Pech mit der Rolle.


----------



## Fanne (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

wie schonmal geschrieben , preislich sind die rollen so verschieden  das merkt man sowohl bei derqualität als auch eim handling !

wie in meinen ersten post in diesen thema hatte ich auch eine billige markenrolle

SHIMANO HYPERLOOP *lööööl*

hat nicht lange gedauert und die war schrott.. bei 20€ damals auch kein wunder .


jetzt habe ich mehrere   spro rollen auf meinen rute  red und blue  arc.

gute rollen .... 


neulich durfte ich in den genuss einer stella  kommen !

sehr geile rolle aber der preis -.


qualität hat ihren preis  und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Gulpig (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hat oder kennt wer diese Rolle und hat Erfahrung damit? (Kogha Kali Spinnrolle)*

also ich habe mir eine Khoga kali spinnrolle vor einiger zeit gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit, für eine rolle die grade 18,99 € gekostet hat, ist sie super verarbeitet und bietet mehr rolle als so manch teures modell und 5 jahre garantie naja bietet auch kein marken herstelle , preisleistung ist einfach nur top!


----------

